# Weather



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

The forecast for opening wkend looks good...i found the 10day forecast on the weatherchannel.com but doesn anyone know anyother good weather sites that give an extended forcast..thanks and good LUCK


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

http://www.accuweather.com/us/nd/carrin ... traveler=0

click on.....all 15 days.Looks like below freezing temps during the day the whole first week.


----------



## Hooligan (Oct 21, 2006)

*Looks to be on the chilly side, but nothing bad, guess I'll have to dig out the colder weather gear, but not the bulky kind....but then next suppost to climb back to the 40's...more to my likening..... 

We all just don't want it to be miserable....WE ALL JUST WANNA HUNT DA BIG TURKEY POINT BUCK!!!! :beer: *


----------



## Hooligan (Oct 21, 2006)

*Friggin windy today uffda hope it passes by friday man
We're taking gust to 35 mph ....*


----------

